# Mojito!!!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Made my first Bacardi MOJITO last night...and let me tell you - THIS IS A DANGEROUS DRINK...as in, I could keep drinking and drinking and drinking, until OOPS...I'M MESSED UP!!!

Anyone have any mojito variation recipes? Post em here!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

KASR said:


> Made my first Bacardi MOJITO last night...and let me tell you - THIS IS A DANGEROUS DRINK...as in, I could keep drinking and drinking and drinking, until OOPS...I'M MESSED UP!!!
> 
> Anyone have any mojito variation recipes? Post em here!


First step, use anything other than Bacardi!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

DonJefe said:


> First step, use anything other than Bacardi!!


I've been wondering if using other liquors is ok - my wife says RUM is hard on her, she's a big Ketel One fan, gonna try it tonight.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Here is a few thanks to Doyle. 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50598

And I agree, way to easy to drink too much real fast.

Stacey


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

KASR said:


> I've been wondering if using other liquors is ok - my wife says RUM is hard on her, she's a big Ketel One fan, gonna try it tonight.


I think Jeff means any RUM other than Bacardi


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

KASR said:


> I've been wondering if using other liquors is ok - my wife says RUM is hard on her, she's a big Ketel One fan, gonna try it tonight.


I think he meant anything but Bacardi RUM. It isn't a Mojito unless it's rum. 
Experimentation is always fun. Good luck.

BTW, I would think if she can handle having her boobies bitten, she SHOULD be able to handle rum.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> Made my first Bacardi MOJITO last night...and let me tell you - THIS IS A DANGEROUS DRINK...as in, I could keep drinking and drinking and drinking, until OOPS...I'M MESSED UP!!!


apparently Drob and 10 other gorillas agree with you, :tg SEE here.....http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50598&highlight=mojito........


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

mmblz said:


> I think Jeff means any RUM other than Bacardi


That is correct Julian!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

KASR said:


> Made my first Bacardi MOJITO last night...and let me tell you - THIS IS A DANGEROUS DRINK...as in, I could keep drinking and drinking and drinking, until OOPS...I'M MESSED UP!!!
> 
> Anyone have any mojito variation recipes? Post em here!


These things are indeed very dangerous!

I like to mix them in a shaker. 
2 teaspoons of sugar or simple syrup
lime wedge and a few fresh mint leaves, torn
splash of rum
muddle with a real muddler
fill with ice and add 1-2 shots of rum
top with club soda and shake
add additional lime wedge and mint to garnish

This is a pretty standard recipe but a twist I heard was to use dark rum instead of the usual light rum b/c it's smoother. It hasn't failed me yet!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> First step, use anything other than Bacardi!!


While I don't care much for the drink Jeff whips a pretty good one.

151 baby, just dump it in. :al


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

DonJefe said:


> First step, use anything other than Bacardi!!





KASR said:


> I've been wondering if using other liquors is ok - my wife says RUM is hard on her, she's a big Ketel One fan, gonna try it tonight.





mmblz said:


> I think Jeff means any RUM other than Bacardi


Barcardi is best suited for cleaning engine parts and toilet bowls.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Barcardi is best suited for cleaning engine parts and toilet bowls.


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

I hate mojito's those little bastards flying around sucking all your blood out.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Mojito is best made with Havana Club white anejo rum. MMMMMMM.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ever had a Caipirinha? Try one with mint, IMO just as good as a Mojito...maybe better! I guess its called a Mint Caipirinha. Who cares its freaking delicious.

To make one, you gotta get some Cachaca which is sugar cane liquor from Brazil. Its usually cheap. Then, cut up an entire lime into wedges, add 2 teaspoons of super fine sugar, and a sprig of mint. Muddle this until the juice is extracted from lime. Add a shot (or two) of Cachaca, crushed ice, put EVERYTHING, rinds and all, in a shaker, shake and pour it into a glass (this whole ordeal without mint is a regular caipirinha, which is pretty damn good as well). 

Another simple but delicious variation on a Mojito is using Ginger Ale in lieu of Club Soda. I believe its just called a Ginger Mojito.

You can also track down some white Rhum Agricole, which is made from fresh pressed cane juice, instead of molasses. This method is generally used in the former French colonies in the Carribean, most notably Martinique. Neisson, La Favorite, Clemente white rums are all good, and their different profile from molasses based rums makes an interestingly different tasting drink. Rhum Agricoles have a very buttery, caramelly, and grassy profile that is just freaking delicious. Also, Rhum Barbancourt from Haiti is made in the same style, and is also a world class rum, but IMO not very good in a Mojito type drink. YMMV. These rhums are also 50% ABV too, so more bang for your buck.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

KASR said:


> I've been wondering if using other liquors is ok - my wife says RUM is hard on her, she's a big Ketel One fan, gonna try it tonight.


I use other liquors in the "mojito" recipe all the time. Give 'em a try and see what works for you.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

> Rhum Agricoles have a very buttery, caramelly, and grassy profile that is just freaking delicious.


Sorta like a liquid cigar?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> Sorta like a liquid cigar?


Yup :dr

For sipping neat, track down an aged rhum agricole. Its like drinking toasted almonds covered in butter and carmelized sugar.

Try this site for a store finder if youre interested in tracking some down...

http://www.caribbean-spirits.com/


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Save some for me.:dr


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> I use other liquors in the "mojito" recipe all the time. Give 'em a try and see what works for you.


And do you still call it a Mojito? 

I once made a "Screwdriver", but instead of vodka I used gin. Then I substituted tonic for the O.J............. one of the best screwdrivers I've ever had.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> First step, use anything other than Bacardi!!


Bacardi actually makes a frozen Mojito mixer. It's very minty so I mix it with twice as much frozen Margarita mix. Add some rum (I like Appleton White) a little water and ice and..................:al


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nelson (Nely) swears by the Ron Zacapa 23 Anos Mojito. He says it is friggin' heavenly!

ATL


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Barcardi is best suited for cleaning engine parts and toilet bowls.


Yes... but that Tidy-bowl aftertaste is nasty.


----------

